# Royce Gracie Is The New Promotional Ambassador Of Bellator.



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

> “The Godfather of MMA” Joins Bellator As Royce Gracie Becomes Promotional Brand Ambassador
> 
> Wednesday, 10-08-2014
> 
> ...


*It looks like Royce Gracie is the new face of Bellator MMA. IDK where to even start with this one... 
How in gods name they pull this off?? This is a huge shift, Royce's face, name and endorsement is going to bring a lot of attention from fighters and fans alike to BFC.

This is a pivitol step for MMA. 

Major move by Scott Coker. As I've said before this guy is a wizard.*


Source ------------> http://www.bellator.com/articles/th...yce-gracie-joins-bellator-as-brand-ambassador


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Is Royce Gracie actually still such a big name among casual MMA followers¿


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

He definitely is. These are all building blocks for Bellator.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah this is fairly huge. EVERYONE knows about Gracie's impact, well at least everyone remotely into MMA. This will get MMA fans watching Bellator, which is the most important thing. Something like Bellator isn't creating new ground, they need to get the actual sport fans into their product before the newcomers.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Good for Bellator!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Good for Royce too... a lot of causals act like because some fighters, faces leave the UFC it's turn coating.

This is a sport and these guys just want to provide for their families.

Dana White hates it when team mates don't want to fight against eachother because it's not a team sport.

Well exactly. This is NOT a team sport.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I wonder how the rest of his family is going to take it? Not that the Gracies are involved with the UFC in anyway, (well, maybe the Gracie Breakdown, I don't if that's a UFC sponsored thing. I thought it became one for half a second), but the Gracies are proud they started the UFC. Good for Bellator though, even if there are no relevant competitive Gracie's, the Gracie name still carries a ton of weight, Royce especially.


----------

